# Prayers and thoughts Please



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2010)

It is 6:20 a.m. at the time I am writing this. that is actually about 2 and a half hours late for me. in about an  hour and a half my wife is going in to have a lump removed from her breast. So for this is nothing real serious and they belive it is just fatty tissue. We decided to go with the most drastic but also most preventative treatment and that is surgery. Playing it safe more than anything. But any Prayers, thoughts or whatever it is you do to support your fellow man are appreciated. I will let you all know more when we know more. and thanks in advance for all your concerns.


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, best of luck to you and Kim. I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Boodrow (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers Up Brother


----------



## micharms (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel:
All the best wishes for your wife and you. I hope there is a positive outcome.

Michael


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel,  You and the Mrs. will be remembered in prayer.  I went through the same thing with my wife a few years back, so I know something about what you are going through.


----------



## tseger (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, I am praying for your wife for a complete recovery, and for you as you take care of her after the surgery.


----------



## David M (Jan 5, 2010)

prayers for you and your wife .


----------



## THarvey (Jan 5, 2010)

Praying for you both.


----------



## Seer (Jan 5, 2010)

Best of luck Daniel my wife and I send our blessings.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 5, 2010)

micharms said:


> Daniel:
> All the best wishes for your wife and you. I hope there is a positive outcome.
> 
> Michael


 
My thoughts exactly -- I hope all goes well.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 5, 2010)

thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerry, I just read your signature line. If Poli means Many then tics must mean Idiots. as in Politics. lol. Well at least I havn't lost all my humor this morning. thanks all for the thought and well wishes. i have been bringing up this thread to show my wife that last 40 minutes or so. She appreciates all of you and is very well aware of the fellowship within this group. Time to sign off now and head tot he doctor. please keep the positive energy flowing. My wife is very nervous as you can imagine.


----------



## Druid (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel... our thoughts & prayers go out to Kim, you & your family.  Keep a positive outlook my friend and please keep me informed of her progress towards recovery.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers sent Daniel, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, Best of wishes for you both, and I hope it is minor, Prayers are headed your way.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, you and Kim will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## avbill (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel and Kim,  

May you walk with Him in this hour of need. May He lift your burden.  My blessing and prayers  for both of you my friend.


----------



## dgscott (Jan 5, 2010)

I was up extra early this morning (reason in another post), and started praying for you both right away. Hope all is well.
Doug


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 5, 2010)

We hope its a simple, minor surgery.

Kim can be back to "normal" by tomorrow!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 5, 2010)

*Best wishes  Daniel!*


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thinking of you and your wife at this difficult time. Hope all is well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

You and your wife are in our prayers!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 5, 2010)

110% Healing Poz Energy to both of you all the way!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 5, 2010)

Praying for Kim and you here in Japan!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 5, 2010)

You are both in my prayers, hope all goes well!


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers lifted for your wife from here Daniel.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, your wife and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel and Kim,

My thoughts and prayers are with you both!

Scott.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2010)

You all are amazing, thanks for the strong response. Just an update. Surgery went smooth and quick. getting the prescription afterward took longer. So far all indications is that it is only a fatty build up but still glad she had it removed. I was in the room while the Doctor preformed the surgery, Was doing just fine until he started using scissors. I am not sure just what it is about using sicissors but I guess I will never get used to it. I made my usual departure and I thinnk my wife actually got through it better than I did. we both had to come home and take a nap. I am pretty sure we both have a touch of shock going on but are feeling better now. She has been resting the last couple of hours and finally got up to visit for a while. I have my work cut out trying to get her to take it easy for the next 24 hours but that is minor compaired to what I may have had to do this afternoon. We will have Biopsy results by the end of the week but I really have little concern about them after today. Kim seems to have gotten some relief from the Doctors coomments as well.
Thanks to everyone


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel
Positive thoughts = Positive results
Best Wishes your way
Bob


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to hear all went well, you're in my prayers.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Daniel
Glad to hear that everything went went well. Will pray for a speedy recovery for your wife.

GOD bLESS
Keith


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel if they thought it was anything they would have had a frozen section sent over to the lab to have an Pathologist to look at it to make sure they got eveything. I use to work in the gross anatomy lab and recieved a lot of speciems that we did frozen sections right there when the patient was still in the operating room. My prayers are still with you both.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel,  I will be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 5, 2010)

All my wishes for nothing but the best possible outcome.

  -Barry


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, you and your wife have my prayers for the best outcome.
Best wishes for a complete, healthy recovery!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel

Just read the thread. Kim and you are in our thoughts and prayers. Glad every thing went ok. I can deal with my blood and tissue but not a loved ones.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 5, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your wife.Glad to hear things look better.  Todd


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 5, 2010)

Best wishes and hoping for the best results.


----------



## lawry76 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sue and I will remember you daily in our prayers.  Many people are thinking of you both with care and concern.


----------



## el_d (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck to you and yours. You and your wife will be in our prayers.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, Very glad to hear that Kim is doing well, Healing thoughts headed to you both.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel,
I just saw this thread or I'd have posted earlier. I'm glad everything went well.
Best regards,
G


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to hear it went well, wishing her a speedy and easy recovery.


----------



## seawolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. May all turn out well.
Mark and BJ


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Daniel
My prayers are with you and your better half. Keep your chin up my soon to be x-wife had full blown breast cancer 8 years ago and she has been clean the rest of the time. Hang in there you folks have my best.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel said:


> <clip> I was in the room while the Doctor preformed the surgery, Was doing just fine until he started using scissors. I am not sure just what it is about using sicissors but I guess I will never get used to it. I made my usual departure and I thinnk my wife actually got through it better than I did. <clip>



Thinking good thoughts... but I thought I'd share a humorous thing.   As I was reading this, I got to wondering what the phrase "my usual departure" means to you.   I think if I would have been in the same situation, my departure would have been hitting the floor!   The only thing close to this was I was in the room for my wifes c-section when my daughter was born, and I sat by here head, blocked by the same "cloth" that they put to block the view for the mom.

So hopefully, your "usual departure" was a little calmer than mine would have been.:biggrin:


----------



## ablair (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to hear things went well, wishing her a well and speedy recovery


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 5, 2010)

God bless you and your wife Daniel! You did the right thing even though some may think it was overkill. You can't play around with lumps in the breast.

I am glad the surgury went well and I hope you get good news soon!!


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel, that is good news and my prayers will be with you. Hope that the biopsy is a good report. 
My wife has been cancer free for nearly 6 years now, but I remember those days as if they were yesterday.

John


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel,
Healing energy to Kim and you.  It is always scary during the waiting process.  Hope that Kim takes it easy and that you can both do something to keep your minds occupied.  Let us know how the biopsy turns out.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 6, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> Daniel,
> I just saw this thread or I'd have posted earlier. I'm glad everything went well.
> Best regards,
> G



The same thing happened here Daniel, Never the less prayers headed your way.


----------



## clement (Jan 6, 2010)

Our best wishes from Belgium, hope your wife recover very soon.


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel:
Thanks for the update. I have been praying for a good report and healing for Kim.
redbulldog


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel, that is great news and glad to hear it!  When we went through this procedure a while back, the doctor assured us that most of the time, if it is cancer, they have a pretty good idea when they leave surgery.  The biopsy is probably more formality and due diligence than anything else right now, but I will continue to lift you and Kim in prayer for a healthy, happy, speedy recovery.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel,
     I had a mass removed from under my arm for the same reason about 6 years ago. Good things are possible with prayer, Ours are with you and your wife. Keep us up to date on how its going, please!


----------



## snyiper (Jan 6, 2010)

Danial I am praying for a speedy recovery for your wife and you !!


----------



## markgum (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel;
 keeping you and your wife in our prayers.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope Dean, I hit the floor for about 20 seconds. It has happened to me three times in my life and every one was when I saw scissors being used to cut flesh. once on a dog. once when going to classes when my first baby was going to be born and yesterday. sort of tics me off a bit since I can handle everything else about surgery. I have no idea why the idea of scissors is a problem. they could do the very same thing with a scalpel and I would have no problem.
anyway it made me really sick for a couple of hours. sort of like having a hang over. spent until 11:00 last night running for things for Kim or trying to help my little Girl with the Baby. Has been a fun 24 hours. Kim is still sleeping so she has gotten a good nights sleep. I am trying to let her get as much as possible. My thinking is the more her body can get past the shock and stress the more it can work on healing.




alphageek said:


> Thinking good thoughts... but I thought I'd share a humorous thing.   As I was reading this, I got to wondering what the phrase "my usual departure" means to you.   I think if I would have been in the same situation, my departure would have been hitting the floor!   The only thing close to this was I was in the room for my wifes c-section when my daughter was born, and I sat by here head, blocked by the same "cloth" that they put to block the view for the mom.
> 
> So hopefully, your "usual departure" was a little calmer than mine would have been.:biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2010)

Cindy, We started making Moccasins for everyone in the family last weekend. I have to make a set of patterns for my son who wears a size 13 shoe and the patterns we have only go to size 12. I could not get at ease setting in the other room so finally I took a piece of plate glass I have to draw on or whatever. went in the bedroom and set in bed with Kim all day working on drawing the knew pattern. Made at least one bright portion to a hard day. we then had a constant stream of kids, dogs and friends coming back to our room all day, But I think it really helped Her sort of feel like we huddled a little tighter. I know it made her feel safer to have me at arms reach all day. 



nava1uni said:


> Daniel,
> Healing energy to Kim and you.  It is always scary during the waiting process.  Hope that Kim takes it easy and that you can both do something to keep your minds occupied.  Let us know how the biopsy turns out.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel & Kim,
Jesus said, "Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in Heaven.  For where two or three come together in my name, There am I with them. Matthew 18:19-20

Prayers your way!! And based on the responses here, it's a done deal!!:angel:


----------



## DFerguson777 (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel,
Definately will pray for your wife.
Keep us updated.
-Denny- NC


----------



## CSue (Jan 6, 2010)

Dear Kim and Daniel,

You have my thoughts and prayers.  I can only imagine all the things that went through your minds and hearts making this decision.  But things look well now.  And I'm trusting God sees this through and biopsy will be clean.  Take it easy.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Nope Dean, I hit the floor for about 20 seconds. It has happened to me three times in my life and every one was when I saw scissors being used to cut flesh. once on a dog. once when going to classes when my first baby was going to be born and yesterday. sort of tics me off a bit since I can handle everything else about surgery. I have no idea why the idea of scissors is a problem. they could do the very same thing with a scalpel and I would have no problem.
> anyway it made me really sick for a couple of hours. sort of like having a hang over. spent until 11:00 last night running for things for Kim or trying to help my little Girl with the Baby. Has been a fun 24 hours. Kim is still sleeping so she has gotten a good nights sleep. I am trying to let her get as much as possible. My thinking is the more her body can get past the shock and stress the more it can work on healing.



Yikes!!! Maybe not so humorous then.. I guess the phrase was right then.   Hopefully you both continue to do better and everything gets to 'normal'!

Heres hoping that you hitting the floor and a couple of days of recovery are the worst of it!


----------



## Monty (Jan 6, 2010)

Daniel,
Don't know how I overlooked this thread. Glad everything is turning out OK. Will still keep both of you in my prayers for a good pathology report.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

I am on my way out the door to work so I only have a few minutes to write. But wanted everyone to know the Doctor called yesterday afternoon and the mass was Benign. That is the good kind of mass for anyone wondering. Thanks tons for all the prayers, thoughts, PM's and personal encouragement. Kim is getting pretty much back to full steam and will start hounding about the honey do's any moment now. Gotta go to work for the next few hours. feels weird I have been camped out by her side for two days now, not sure I am ready to leave for 8 hours yet.
Thanks to all for all the love and concern


----------



## leehljp (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad to hear the news Daniel! Still lifting you in prayer!


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel said:


> I am on my way out the door to work so I only have a few minutes to write. But wanted everyone to know the Doctor called yesterday afternoon and the mass was Benign. That is the good kind of mass for anyone wondering. Thanks tons for all the prayers, thoughts, PM's and personal encouragement. Kim is getting pretty much back to full steam and will start hounding about the honey do's any moment now. Gotta go to work for the next few hours. feels weird I have been camped out by her side for two days now, not sure I am ready to leave for 8 hours yet.
> Thanks to all for all the love and concern



Yes!  :bananen_smilies051:Thanks for that report...answered prayer.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel that's great to hear!


----------



## markgum (Jan 7, 2010)

GREAT NEWS.  Thanks for the update. Keeping you all in our prayers for a full speedy recovery


----------



## Verne (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel,
Sorry, didn't see the thread sooner. Thank God for the outcome.
Vern


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 7, 2010)

Good news to answered prayer Daniel.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm at work but on break so have a bit more time to reply now. It is nice to be able to breath normal again. Kim is doing very well. Tuesday was rough due to her reaction to the anastetic. basically she had real severe muscle spasms and ended up with a lot of cramped muscles. after a good nights sleep she snapped back pretty well. She has not needed any pain meds for the last 24 hours and is already complaining about itching. she will be able to take a bath this morning for the first time so that will help her feel normal as well. I have the kids running the house, doing the cooking and what not so she get a vacation for the rest of the week. Actualy she is bored so I think I will not be running the house for much longer. I know to focus on treating the stress to the body for the first 24 hours so that it can be stronger on healing. seems to have worked well in this case. I rate her at about 90 percent right now and don't expect to be able to see any difference in her in anouther 24 hours. In the precess of this thread I have been contacted by other members of the group that are in a simular situation. I am not putting out names since they have not chosen to make their situations public just yet. But I am asking for a general prayer for healing where cancer is concerned for unnamed members of this group. For me, my faith leads me to pray as a first resort. For me this is an attempt to prevent mistakes, misread reports or tests and things like that. basically a desire to insure that correct decissions are made at every step along the way. So please keep your prayers coming for others in this community.


----------



## Bigcountry (Jan 7, 2010)

Rejoicing with ya'll for the good news and recovery. Thank you for sharing your request and for petitioning prayers on behalf of others. I am new to this forum and feel blessed to be apart of it all ready.
In Him,
Bigcountry


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

byounghusband said:


> Daniel & Kim,
> Jesus said, "Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in Heaven.  For where two or three come together in my name, There am I with them. Matthew 18:19-20
> 
> Prayers your way!! And based on the responses here, it's a done deal!!:angel:



Bob, All I can say is thank you for that. I know it is true, I feel Him with us. He leads me to dark and scary places only to have to remain to comfort me. You think it would have been a lot easier on Him to just make life easy on everyone. But I have learned that would only make for very meaningless relationships. it is hard to express your love for someone when everything is always good. leaves a lot missing in the depth of your emotions when you never have the opportunity to "Show Up". He does and just when I have any thought contrary to that He reaches out to place His hand on my shoulder. Just like He did through you with this post.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Bob, All I can say is thank you for that. I know it is true, I feel Him with us. He leads me to dark and scary places only to have to remain to comfort me. You think it would have been a lot easier on Him to just make life easy on everyone. But I have learned that would only make for very meaningless relationships. it is hard to express your love for someone when everything is always good. leaves a lot missing in the depth of your emotions when you never have the opportunity to "Show Up". He does and just when I have any thought contrary to that He reaches out to place His hand on my shoulder. Just like He did through you with this post.



Daniel, you are being subjected to the refiner's fire.  Gold must pass through the trials of fire to become purified.  You are coming out of this a better man.
Mal 3:1-3


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel,

I am so pleased to hear of the positive outcome on your wife ordeal.  Please know that you and your wife are still in my prayers for a complete and speedy recovery.


Jim Smith


----------



## broitblat (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to hear the great news!

  -Barry


----------



## Bree (Jan 7, 2010)

Prayer missiles lifting off the pad and heading your way!!  
:wink::wink::wink:


----------

